# Using Webcam Disconnects From MSN



## Quaay

Hey everyone.
My friend has this problem with MSN & Webcam.
We can be having a conversation for hours & it wont disconnect, but
if we Webcam, usually under a minute it will disconnect her.
She is using MSN Live Messenger. 

I have no idea what the hell is going on.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## DCIScouts

What does she have; dial-up, DSL, or cable?  If she has dial-up, it could be a bandwidth problem where she is basically overloading the connection.  Otherwise, there's another program, Trillian that will allow you to use MSN, AIM, ICQ and others in the same interface.  This possibly would also be more stable with the use of a webcam.


----------



## Quaay

DCIScouts said:


> What does she have; dial-up, DSL, or cable?  If she has dial-up, it could be a bandwidth problem where she is basically overloading the connection.  Otherwise, there's another program, Trillian that will allow you to use MSN, AIM, ICQ and others in the same interface.  This possibly would also be more stable with the use of a webcam.



Yeah Dial up was the first thing I thought. But she has Broadband.
I think I'll tell her to try Trillian. But if it's possible it'd be great to try & figure out the msn problem. I'm thinking, could it be to do with port forwarding at all? cuz I've seen stuff around about Webcam ports & stuff.


----------

